# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Gia đình cần bán lại chung cư 44 yên phụ

## ailopdiu

Gia đình cần bán gấp căn hộ chung cư tại phòng số 1602, DT: 140.7m2 tại chung cư aqua central - chung cư 44 Yên Phụ
 Nhà tôi cần bán gấp căn hộ Chung cư cao Cấp tại dự án Ha Noi Aqua Center. Căn hộ tầng 16, căn số 02.
Diện tích: 140,7m2, thiết kế căn gốc, view trực diện Sông Hồng.
Ban công: Đông Bắc, Đông Nam, thiết kế căn hộ vuông vắn. Căn hộ Vip nhất của dự án.

Căn hộ Chủ đầu tư bàn giao đầy đủ nội thất gắn tường cao cấp, nhập ngoại.
Dự án cam kết sổ đỏ vĩnh viễn.
Giá bán: 10.5 tỷ (75 tr/m2).
Quý khách cần thêm hỗ trợ dự án, chung cư hà nội aqua central liên hệ theo SĐT: 0912 986 686
Tôi là Thúy, trân trọng cảm ơn!

Hotline A Tùng 0912 986 686 website : hanoitower.vn

----------

